# Online Datenspeicher



## brainsucker (4. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Anbieter bei dem ich meine Daten sicher hochladen, aufbewahren und ggf. auch wieder herunterladen kann. Ich benötige mindestens 100GB Speicherkapazität. Es geht um die Speicherung von Images. 

Meine bisherige google Recherche brachte bisher nur Angebote die auch gleich ihre Software mit verkaufen möchten. Das brauche ich allerdings nicht wirklich. Andere Anbieter sind mir einfach viel zu teuer. Daher wollte ich mal fragen ob einer von euch evtl ein Tipp hat...


----------



## mdante (14. August 2008)

Da kenn ich was, selbst zwar noch nicht genutzt aber ich besitze dort einen hosting account und ein paar domains und recht zufrieden dort. 

Verkaufen genau das was du suchst: https://filemedia.de/content/fileftp/
Findet man auch auf der webhostlist.de


----------

